# Spotting after walking/standing for a couple of hours



## tung

So I've been spotting on and off for about 10 days now... always brown spotting. Never red. On Saturday I stopped spotting. Then Sunday we went shopping for about 3 or 4 hours. I went to the washroom and I started spotting brown again. But this time it wasn't only when I wiped.. it was like 2 drops of brown along with little tiny dust of dried blood? (sorry tmi). 

It wasn't a lot... and it stopped after that because I told OH I have to go home and rest... Since Sunday afternoon no spotting.. until last night... After I got home from work and taking my son to his swimming lessons, I decided to make lunch for the next day and clean my kitchen. This involved me standing in the kitchen for about an hour and half... after that I felt lower back cramps.. and really tired.. so I decided to call it a night.. I went to the bathroom and there it was again.. a couple drops of brown spots... 

it's now stopped again... 

Do any ladies have the same experience? Where if you stand/walk for a few hours the spotting comes back?? Is this bad? I have to see my doctor again tonight to see the blood work results. 

You may remember my last post about potentially having a blighted ovum. My hcg levels have been rising.. not doubling every 2 days.. but it doubled after 6 days... but i was at 16,000.. so it shouldn't double every 2 days. 

Any advice or help is greatly appreciated!!! 

Thanks


----------



## kat2504

I have had some brown spotting but not for that length of time. I think you need to get yourself an ultrasound to see what is going on to be honest. Some people have longer periods of spotting and it turns out ok but with the added worry about your hcg levels I think you should ask your doctor to send you for a scan as soon as possible. In the meantime try to rest if you think exercise and being on your feet is making the spotting worse.


----------



## tung

I`ve had an ultasound done at 6 weeks 5 days.. and all they found was a sac... but now that my hcg levels are rising still... the doctor says it might have been too early to see anything... maybe I conceived later than I thought... or it could still be a blighted ovum.. *sigh... 

I`m probably going for another ultrasound next week to see.


----------



## Minivan

I have almost the same experience as you. I've been spotting mostly brown for 2 weeks now... It's driving me up the wall. It gets worse when I work out or am more active for sure. I am trying to decide if I should call my clinic and see if they can do my scan earlier. I have one set for 2weeks from today.


----------



## tung

Minivan said:


> I have almost the same experience as you. I've been spotting mostly brown for 2 weeks now... It's driving me up the wall. It gets worse when I work out or am more active for sure. I am trying to decide if I should call my clinic and see if they can do my scan earlier. I have one set for 2weeks from today.

i think that if you go in too early you might end up like me and just see a sac and be disappointed.. but it`s up to you and the doctor... please take care

good luck hun *hugs


----------



## Mercury

I had this experience in my first pregnancy and am experiencing it again this time. Apparently it can mean anything from scars inside the uterus or an irritated cervix. Mine was irritated cervix and I ended up delivering my daughter preterm. Luckily, she is doing really well but I have to be careful with this pregnancy!

Just rest as much as you can to stop the bleeding, and if you feel extreme pain just run to the emergency room!

Hope this helps...


----------



## Minivan

Mercury said:


> I had this experience in my first pregnancy and am experiencing it again this time. Apparently it can mean anything from scars inside the uterus or an irritated cervix. Mine was irritated cervix and I ended up delivering my daughter preterm. Luckily, she is doing really well but I have to be careful with this pregnancy!
> 
> Just rest as much as you can to stop the bleeding, and if you feel extreme pain just run to the emergency room!
> 
> Hope this helps...

I just had a D&C in June for a MMC at 9weeks. I wonder if that is a reason for it? I didn't have this in my previous two pregnancies that I carried to term.

It's good to know that there are other ladies out there that are going through the same thing, or have been through it. I will try and relax and not push it too much...


----------



## tung

I just went to see the doctor yesterday... my hcg went up about 7,000 in 2 days.. it was 33,000 and now it's 39,993... he wasn't too happy about it... 

Everytime i see him, i go in with lots of hope and when i come out of his office i feel sad, depressed and worried. He doesn't think it's a viable pregnancy still... He's sending me for an ultrasound next Wednesday (which happens to be my birthday)... I thought going up 7,000 was okay... I've read that by this point hcg can take 4 days or more to double.. *sigh

Does anybody else feel like their doctor isn't very supportive? he keeps reminding me that if I don't see anything at the ultrasound I need a d&c...


----------



## becciblue91

Hi Ladies,
I'm currently onto my 6th week of pregnancy today - due date 26th May 2012. And i have been experiancing the same problems as yourselves. I started spotting last Sunday, as a result of walking and cleaning too much, so I called the ward as I have open access as they thought it was egtopic when I found out at 4weeks, so I went to the ward and had a scan to which they saw the sac, the yolk and the fetul pole. Theu thought they could see a tiny heartbeat too, a little flicker on the screen, but couldnt 100% confirm it - no more fears of egtopic!. They told me baby was fine and I havent had any spotting since... Until today, when it's back. They told me last time a little bit of spotting is normal as it can have alot to do with hormone changes. I feel like I just need to lay down 24/7 just to keep this baby safe! I ahve a misscarriage 10weeks ago, and was last year told I may never have children, so this is a little miracle for me. I'm just abit concerned that too little will have a bad effect too! HCG's multiplied by 10 in 7 days. xx


----------

